# CM in early pregnancy vs before period



## fingers_cross

what is the difference in CM before period and in early pregnancy? ive been getting alot of creamy white cm. I got a very very fainy BFP on a HPT yesterday morning (but still not 100% convinced it wasnt an evap, so not getting too over excited yet..well trying!).

If you have been pregnant before, what was your CM like before your BFP compared to before your period?

Thanks!


----------



## fingers_cross

anyone?


----------



## Indi84

Hi, I only just got my bfp, and I had really creamy cm then it turned to water.. but this has happened all the other months, last few days it was like a gross snotty texture, which was different for me, big lumps of it!


----------



## Beeka

Hello :)

My CM before my last pregnancy (which unfortunately ended as a MMC) was very wet, creamy...More like a watery texture but creamy in colour. Usually my CM before AF is non existent so it was unusual for me to get so much. 

Good luck testing, hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## BearClaire

Hi,

I'm interested to find out what you pregnant ladies say as i'm also getting a lot of CM, this is VERY different for me. I normally get nothing until i start spotting at 12/13 DPO.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## AlannaB

Creamy, tinged with brown/pink. Exactly how it looks before my period. Exactly. (I spot for 2-3 days before my period, and spotted for 3 days before my BFP.)

So that was probably no help! But I guess, moral of the story is don't be discouraged if it looks same as usual.

Edited to add: In 5 days since BFP, it's just creamy with no color tint, and doesn't seem to be in any larger amount than usual.


----------



## anorak

I am 4 weeks pregnant and I have loads of cream CM!


----------



## sdeitrick1

My CM is creamy but there's not a lot and usually before AF I don't have any cm.


----------



## mypitsthelife

I also have creamy cm and I'm between 6-10dpo (I don't temp just check CM) I tested today and got a BFN but I am hoping and praying and really driving myself insane hoping the creamy cervical mucus means something.


----------



## brndystewart

Trying to conceive our fourth child. Didn't really have to do much with the first three boys but thought we would mix it up this time and do things different.. now I'm testing everyday and making myself a nervous wreck.. suppose to start this Saturday and today I have had very sticky weird discharge. Along with sore blobs back pain acne and food cravings. Every test so far has been negative.. just waiting on a clear positive


----------



## brndystewart

Is it like a weird sticky kind


----------



## Tripledagger3

Extremely wet, kinda white/creamy color


----------



## JLM73

Mine was like white lotion (creamy) with my son


----------



## Trying4first1

Mine was snotty like with my last BFP. Was tons of it and very wet. However didn't get it until day of my BFP at 15dpo


----------



## GlowMama

Hello all! I know this is an old thread but thought I would add my experience for any future readers :) I got a lot of creamy and wet CM for over a week before my last period (it stopped in the day before AF came). I could have sworn I was pregnant because that had never really happened to me! I could feel the CM dripping down sometimes! 

With DD, I didn't really notice anything before my BFP. Also, in my other cycles I had never noticed this much CM before AF before! 

So it just goes to show that every body is different and even some cycles are different. 

from what I can see from the other reviewers, the snotty CM definitely seems to be a sign though!


----------



## leandradenice

I'm 7 dpo and I swear I had a FAINT positive this morning, which I'm praying wasn't a ghost line. My lower back is super achy, and I've been cramping slightly, and I've had some thick stretchy tinged slightly yellow cm. I'm hoping someone can give me some feed back... :shrug:


----------



## HopefulPony

I have the same, no BFP but am 6 days late! Had it with my previous pregnancies too.


----------



## chocolatechip

For me personally, CM has always meant nothing. There are no steady trends.

BFP #1 - mostly dry CM, EWCM on 10 dpo, and back to dry

BFP #2 - creamy CM throughout the whole cycle, turned to school glue close to AF

AF - creamy CM throughout TWW

I've learned not to use CM as an indicator of anything.


----------



## Bbari2018

When discussing CM, is it what you observe as discharge (on your panty) or when actually testing (finger test)?


----------



## HopefulPony

Bbari2018 said:


> When discussing CM, is it what you observe as discharge (on your panty) or when actually testing (finger test)?

Either, sometimes it doesn't make it to the knickers but is still there - I mostly find looking on the toilet paper after wiping is the easiest way to tell.


----------



## MaybeMomtobe

So I dont want to worry myself but i really think i may be pregnant. I KNOW when i ovulate because I have clear discharge every single time but this time i didnt have any at all. But maybe thats because I havent had sex in months upon months then all of a sudden im having loads of sex everyday (DH came back in town). Then i also have been burping a lot but its not like big burps there like little small air burps. I also have been feeling queasy about 2 times every day but it isnt severe. i also have had "shortness of breath" not like walking up the stairs then i get tired but more like im sitting down chilling then it feels harder than normal to breath. Also one day I was at work and i felt weird i have no clue how to explain it.. it was like the shortness of breath i described and every time i bent down to pick up toys i felt so "heavy" well i cant put the right words to explain it. Then this symptom was the one that really has me wondering because I NEVER had this happen (the burping also). When me and DH had sex it was like SUPER wet in like a slippery way to the point where he couldn't even feel anything. I wasn't even in the mood to have sex either and it has been this way for the past times we have had intercourse. My aerolas have also been way bigger than normal but that isnt that unusual for me because that happens a lot before AF. but i do have little white dots but only on one areola and thats not normal for me. DH also kept asking me this morning why my body felt so hot... i know this is a lot and u may be thinking im definitely pregnant but most times out of the day I feel perfectly fine so I feel like i may or may not be PLEASE READ AND HELP


----------



## mothertoone

MaybeMomtobe said:


> So I dont want to worry myself but i really think i may be pregnant. I KNOW when i ovulate because I have clear discharge every single time but this time i didnt have any at all. But maybe thats because I havent had sex in months upon months then all of a sudden im having loads of sex everyday (DH came back in town). Then i also have been burping a lot but its not like big burps there like little small air burps. I also have been feeling queasy about 2 times every day but it isnt severe. i also have had "shortness of breath" not like walking up the stairs then i get tired but more like im sitting down chilling then it feels harder than normal to breath. Also one day I was at work and i felt weird i have no clue how to explain it.. it was like the shortness of breath i described and every time i bent down to pick up toys i felt so "heavy" well i cant put the right words to explain it. Then this symptom was the one that really has me wondering because I NEVER had this happen (the burping also). When me and DH had sex it was like SUPER wet in like a slippery way to the point where he couldn't even feel anything. I wasn't even in the mood to have sex either and it has been this way for the past times we have had intercourse. My aerolas have also been way bigger than normal but that isnt that unusual for me because that happens a lot before AF. but i do have little white dots but only on one areola and thats not normal for me. DH also kept asking me this morning why my body felt so hot... i know this is a lot and u may be thinking im definitely pregnant but most times out of the day I feel perfectly fine so I feel like i may or may not be PLEASE READ AND HELP


How many DPO are you? you sound pregnant to me :) x


----------



## Bbari2018

HopefulPony said:


> Bbari2018 said:
> 
> 
> When discussing CM, is it what you observe as discharge (on your panty) or when actually testing (finger test)?
> 
> Either, sometimes it doesn't make it to the knickers but is still there - I mostly find looking on the toilet paper after wiping is the easiest way to tell.Click to expand...

Thank you! I was always confused


----------

